

Tiny VPS Hosting - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.97cents.net/

======
0x4a42
There are not much info about the service on the site but this doesn't looks
like VPS to me. The "P" in VPS stands for Private. This looks like a very
limited shared hosting with a Cpanel manager, not a VPS with SSH and full
control other the virtual server.

And you are forced to register or transfert a domain name to use with the
hosting which are both (?) priced at $17 for a .com. That plus 12 x 97c and
you are at the same price as a cheap "real" shared or vps hosting from many
other hosting services + registar.

------
vvoltt
They are just shared hosts, but 97c for SSD hosting is really good. All the
other cheap hosts are still running the slower SATA drives.

also, check option 3 when signing up: "I will update my nameservers on an
existing domain Or I will register a new domain"

You can use your own domain and not buy one from them.

------
LaurensBER
Quality shared hosting for 0.97*12 is not in any way special.

A decent VPS for 0.97 cents a month would be awesome, I tried some of the
providers mentioned on lowendboxes.com but I can't say that I've had great
experiences with any of them.

------
unwind
Pet peeve: they should simplify the redundant "$0.97c" price.

It's either $0.97, or 97¢, it can't be both can it?

------
juliangoldsmith
Interesting, though the title is misleading; these guys host websites, not
VPSes.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Superb Customer Support In My Experience- felt obliged to let everyone know.

